# Google- Pot seminar from police chief draws small crowd - Wyoming Tribune



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*Pot seminar from police chief draws small crowd*
*Wyoming Tribune*
He noted, though, that "the jury is still out" about whether marijuana use can provide medicinal benefits to people with post traumatic stress disorder, *irritable bowel syndrome*, cancer, opiate dependence or withdrawal or other health concerns. Kozak *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

